# Mk7 Golf R to Ram 1500 Limited Ecodiesel? (partial review)



## kaushav (Aug 19, 2020)

So I have had my 2016 Golf R since new and it has been probably the best car I have ever had. With an APR tune, new clutch and some other small goodies it has been my favorite personal car. Hell, I have a dedicated set of winters and it has been the most fun winter car when we run up to Tahoe.

That said, for the last six months the wife and I have partaken in much more outdoor activities together. This includes boating, fishing, kayaking, camping and much more work around the house (Home Depot runs, etc). The Q5 has been stretched to the limit many times and I can't help but think a truck would have made life easier.

So, I decided maybe I can take advantage of the great used car market, 0%/72 months from FCA and get a fully loaded Ecodiesel Ram 1500 4x4. All the reviews said it is the new American luxury after all.

Long story short, we went and drove one today. Honestly, it is a pretty awesome truck. The interior is really well laid out, quiet, feels well built, great fuel economy and it is not a bad looker. Hell the backseat is bigger than an S class I think, and would be great for future kids and strollers and shit. That said, and here comes the totally shocker, it is pretty radically different in terms of driving dynamics. The diesel takes forever to get up and running but when it does it hauls. But there is no hiding the truck is gargantuan. Handling, braking, acceleration all put you squarely in the boring category.

I have motorcycles for fun, and maybe that is ok, but I do think I will miss rowing my own gears and having a "sporty" car to drive. But part of me realizes that this truck would be a great compromise between luxury and practicality. I am just not sure I am there yet. Plus it is nice to not have a car payment.

Truthfully I am just ranting a bit here and putting pen to paper on all the thoughts that are in my head right now. Keep the Golf and the lack of car payments knowing that it is more fun and sexy, but limits what I can tow and haul? Or get the truck that has creature comforts, amazing capability and more future proof but sacrifice the fun factor and financial flexibility (realistically I would sell the Golf, pay off the Audi and put near nothing down on the Ram which would be roughly the same monthly payment but about 3 years longer than currently projected but oh well free money?)?


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

A Brand new car and free money don't mix. Dont know where you got that from. 🤷🏼‍♂️

Do what she wants. Ask her.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It sounds like you would be at least doubling your car payments until your Audi is paid off. If you need a truck, I guess you should get one, but you’ll probably regret selling that Golf.

I’m not sure what you mean by “free money” as this sounds like an incredibly expensive scheme. Even with selling the Golf, you’re incurring tens of thousands in costs that you wouldn’t incur if you kept the paid-off Golf. If that’s worth it to you, you have your answer, but low interest rates aren’t “free”, especially if the alternative is not having an additional car loan at all.

I guess if you are replacing both cars with the truck, that might save you some money over time (as those are probably expensive cars to maintain and insure), but if you don’t also sell the Audi, you are probably spending way more on these cars than your status quo.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

You must be pretty young or married under 10 years. You mentioned you have a wife and your asking strangers on an Internet forum? Just say "Honey what would YOU like"? Whatever she says just say "yes dear, I think you're right". RESOLVED.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kaushav said:


> But there is no hiding the truck is gargantuan. Handling, braking, acceleration all put you squarely in the boring category.


Well..., it *IS* a damn truck after all, so what the hell did you expect???

I don't really see the point of this thread, anyway, since OP is even talking about some free money. Where can I get that?  I want me some of that, too.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Why can't a $10k-$5 4x4 fill this role?


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

You should have waited for the Ram TRX. Sure it's 90k but you can afford that if you drive for Uber and Lyft.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Sure it's 90k but you can afford that if you drive for Uber and Lyft.


Plus he's got that free money somewhere... :whistling:


----------



## kaushav (Aug 19, 2020)

kaushav said:


> So I have had my 2016 Golf R since new and it has been probably the best car I have ever had. With an APR tune, new clutch and some other small goodies it has been my favorite personal car. Hell, I have a dedicated set of winters and it has been the most fun winter car when we run up to Tahoe.
> 
> That said, for the last six months the wife and I have partaken in much more outdoor activities together. This includes boating, fishing, kayaking, camping and much more work around the house (Home Depot runs, etc). The Q5 has been stretched to the limit many times and I can't help but think a truck would have made life easier.
> 
> ...


Well..., it *IS* a damn truck after all, so what the hell did you expect???

I don't really see the point of this thread, anyway, since OP is even talking about some free money. Where can I get that?  I want me some of that, too.


----------



## LasVegasMellowYellow (Jun 24, 2015)

The problem with new truck payments is... they are usually followed shortly thereafter with new jet ski payments! You'll need to tow something with that truck... ask me how I know <wink>


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> The problem with new truck payments is... they are usually followed shortly thereafter with new jet ski payments! You'll need to tow something with that truck... ask me how I know <wink>


And shortly after that a new Caravan payment, and next a new fishing boat payment.


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Seamus said:


> You must be pretty young or married under 10 years. You mentioned you have a wife and your asking strangers on an Internet forum? Just say "Honey what would YOU like"? Whatever she says just say "yes dear, I think you're right". RESOLVED.


Oh come on, you can't be that much of a wimp can you? :smiles:

I've had a few girlfriends that lasted longer than a lot of marriages, and no matter what they tell you, women don't like doormats. They hate them. Like literally despise them, it makes them sick to their stomach to see a man acting like a doormat. They have no respect for those guys, and neither should their fellow men! Women like men that are decisive and simply declare what is going to happen, not people who waffle or do whatever they want all the time. That's a huge turn off.

Now, to be fair, one should give them some input on important decisions, because stuff that actually matters can have long term repercussions that might embitter them if they really hate your call... Even give them their way when you disagree sometimes! SOMETIMES. Then it's like a treat for them! But you absolutely should not just defer to them all the time. That's a recipe for making them think you're a spineless coward and divorcing you for somebody that tells them "no" from time to time. That's female psychology 101 stuff right there.

It's a fine line to walk because they won't stay with total assholes for forever either, but being a doormat is a sure fire recipe for them walking out the door someday because they have no respect for you and you just don't turn them on anymore.



amazinghl said:


> Why can't a $10k-$5 4x4 fill this role?


Because the owner isn't financially responsible, DUH.

I always LOL at people who throw out the "I need a car that does X, and my car now doesn't, so I have to get rid of my current car and spend $30-50K on one that does, even though I will miss having my current car."

JUST BUY A BEATER THAT DOES X! I just bought a car literally today that has 4WD, because I'm moving where it snows. I didn't sell my other car that gets better gas mileage and does other stuff better. I just added a reasonably priced used Suburban to my stable. I'm honestly a big fan of having several decent, but not even close to new, cars at once. When you have a few cars you put very few miles on any one vehicle, so a used car with 125K on the clock might last you a decade or more. God help me when I buy some acreage in the future... I'm going to be one of those guys that ends up with 20 cars that are all worth like $2-5,000 each sitting there, and maybe one proper decent one! To me it's just way cooler to have multiple cars that are all good at certain stuff, and use the right tool for the right job when driving!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> Oh come on, you can't be that much of a wimp can you? :smiles:
> 
> I've had a few girlfriends that lasted longer than a lot of marriages, and no matter what they tell you, women don't like doormats. They hate them. Like literally despise them, it makes them sick to their stomach to see a man acting like a doormat. They have no respect for those guys, and neither should their fellow men! Women like men that are decisive and simply declare what is going to happen, not people who waffle or do whatever they want all the time. That's a huge turn off.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr Phil! That little dissertation was a great learning lesson!:thumbup:


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Seamus said:


> Thanks Dr Phil! That little dissertation was a great learning lesson!:thumbup:


Thanks for the sarcasm lesson 

DISCLAIMER: The car advice _may_ be better than the marriage advice... But women really don't like doormats, they just think they do until they're actually dating them.


----------

